# Female Admirals and Generals in the Canadian Forces



## John Blatherwick (20 Jul 2014)

Did Colonel Nora Naaman become a Brigadier-General in 2011 or since?

Background:   March 25, 2011 News Release said that she would be promoted to Brigadier-General and named Project Leader Military Personnel Management Capability Transformation.  I could not find anything confirming that she was promoted but in June 2011, Colonel KR Cotton was promoted to BGen and appointed Project Leader Military Personnel Management Capability.  The announcement did not say that he was replacing anybody.  The 23 December 2013 stated Colonel J.S. Sirois was promoted Brigadier–General and appointed Project Leader – Military Personnel Management Capability Transformation Project, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier–General K.R. Cotten.

So was she a Brigadier-General for 3 months?  Did she release before her promotion?  Any assistance about her and her career would be appreciated.  The only thing I could find on her was a mention that in 2001 she was on the NATO Staff Brussels PLog.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Jul 2014)

I seem to recall (cobwebs in the brainspace, so take this with a grain of salt) that she accepted a senior position outside the military and thus released before being promoted into the position.

I am confident in saying that she never went to the MPMCT project.


----------



## X Royal (21 Jul 2014)

This thread seems like some sort of fishing attempt.
A first time poster asking questions about a serving/former serving member.
We have no idea who the original thread poster is or their reason for asking.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (21 Jul 2014)

Colonel / Doctor John, is arguably Canada's leading expert on Orders, Decorations and Medals, and I doubt he's on a fishing trip...  http://www.bcmj.org/good-guys/dr-john-blatherwick—-appreciation


----------



## X Royal (21 Jul 2014)

His profile says Commander RCN not Colonel.
That being said anyone can be here saying they are anyone they want to claim to be.
A first post with no information to why the request is being made raises red flags.
With no posting history no way to judge if this is a valid request from someone who claims to be who they say they are & not a fishing trip. Also believe it or not but most here will not recognize his name.
BTW your link doesn't work for me. 
Comes back Page Not Found.


----------



## Walt (21 Jul 2014)

Link for John Blatherwick:

http://www.bcmj.org/good-guys/dr-john-blatherwick%E2%80%94-appreciation


----------



## Happy Guy (21 Jul 2014)

Mr. Blatherwick,

I would suggest that you contact the Logistics Branch.  See this link: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-branches-logistics/contact-us.page

The Branch may provide you the latest information of her wherebouts once you prove your credentials to them.

Cheers


----------



## John Blatherwick (21 Jul 2014)

I am doing an article on Female Flag Officers and Generals in the Canadian Forces.  I was a Commander in the Naval Reserve but was also an Honorary Colonel for 12 Field Ambulance.  I started in the GGFG when I was 16, served in the RCAF, served in the RCAMC and then served in the Canadian Navy.  When I took my uniform off at age 67, I had spent 51 years in a military uniform not including the 16 years I spent growing up on RCAF bases.
I keep lists - every once in a while I decide to turn those lists into articles.  Since I have known a large number of the women at this level, I know a fair amount about them but Nora Naaman was shown as promoted and then it appears (as one of the repliers stated) that she didn't get promoted and left the Forces.  I am glad that somebody is looking out for people "fishing" on this site but my intentions are simply to do an article.


----------



## X Royal (21 Jul 2014)

John welcome to the site.
I believe your intentions are as you stated.
If your first post included some of the information that your last one did I would not have questioned it.
A first post asking for information on someone without an explanation raises red flags.
In the past we have on occasion had attempts to gain information on former and current Forces members which may not be in their best interests.

Pro Patria: Rick


----------



## John Blatherwick (30 Aug 2014)

I asked for assistance with a particular Female General Officer and I received assistance and then failed to follow up with the information for others to see.

As best as I could find, here is the list of Female Flag Officers and General Officers as there have been in the Canadian Forces.

 Royal Canadian Navy


Rear-Admiral Jennifer Jane BENNETT, CMM, CD	Chief of Reserves

Rear-Admiral Elizabeth M. STEELE, OMM, CD	Seconded Treasury Board

Commodore Lorraine Frances ORTHLIEB, CMM, CD	Senior Naval Reserve
		Advisor 1989-1992

Commodore Margaret Frances KAVENAGH, OMM, CD	Chief Medical Services

Commodore Lynn M.-P.C. BISSON, CD	A/Chief Mil Personnel

Commodore Andrea Louise SIEW, CD	DG Military Signals
		\ Intelligence

Canadian Army


Brigadier-General Hiliary Frances JAEGER, OMM, MSM, CD, QHP	Surgeon General

Brigadier-General Patricia Maude SAMSON, OMM, CD	Provost Marshal


Royal Canadian Air Force


Major-General Christine (‘Chris’) WHITECROSS, OMM, CD	Chief Engineer

Major-General Wendy CLAY, CMM, CD, QHP	Surgeon General

Major-General Marie Juliette Lise MATHIEU, CMM, CD	Chief Medical Services

Brigadier-General Linda Juanita COLWELL, OMM, CD	Personnel Management

Brigadier-General Tammy L. HARRIS, CD	Privy Council

Brigadier-General Sheila A. HELLSTROM, CD	DG Postings & Careers	

Brigadier-General Frances J. ALLEN, CD	DG Defence Security

Brigadier-General Patricia (‘Pat’) L. BRENNAN, CD	COS Reserves 1 CAD 

To be promoted but wasn’t

Colonel Nora NAAMAN, CD	Mil Personnel (She was due to be promoted to Brigadier-General but didn't want to live in Ottawa and took a civilian job before being promoted.


----------



## Staff Weenie (31 Aug 2014)

Hi John - just a quick note.  Cmdre Kavanagh and BGen Jaeger held three concurrent positions: Surgeon General, Director General Health Services, and Commander Canadian Forces Health Services Group.  MGen Mathieu was DGHS and Comd CF H Svcs Gp only (I think Col Cameron was Surg Gen under her).


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Aug 2014)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> MGen Mathieu was DGHS and Comd CF H Svcs Gp only (I think Col Cameron was Surg Gen under her).



You are correct. She would not have been Surg Gen because she was not a physician. Notwithstanding the concerted politicking from certain corners who wanted that changed.


----------

